# Router(Innacomm RGX4400)- Trying to get my NAT set to open.



## mnz777 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello everyone, I have a problem with my router configuration. I am not the type that knows my routers config but, I do understand the basics, do's and don'ts. But, having NAT open with this router is really tough for me. I've done research, read a few forums, asked a few questions, some of it I'm still waiting for their response. 

So without wasting anymore time, as you already know my *main objective, is to have my NAT open or at least moderate*. I have tried forwarding ports but it didn't change anything in any way. 

This is some of the details, and *I will post images of my routers setting page and my ipconfig right after I'm done typing this*. 


_Operating Sys_:* windows 10*. 

_Router and its model(_ *Innacomm or Innatech RGX4400)* for some reason it is really difficult to find information for this router. ).

I've read by port forwarding usually solves the problem but in my case, or maybe in this routers case, it does not show any effect. I've tried forwarding ports like i mention earlier, enabling Upnp, Disabling firewall. But none seem to work. Maybe asking around is a wiser solution rather than having my brain stressing.

If anyone need/wants to know any other details, please let me know. Bythe way, the only thing I've tried is as mention above. I am a coward when it comes things like this, messing with config, its like poking something without having any idea what are we actually poking. anyway, stand by for images. Any help will be very much appreciated. Thank you.

-Nashwin


----------



## mnz777 (Mar 23, 2017)

here the link for all the images including the ones above are also found in these links. Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------

